# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Что такое дежавю?

## Вячеслав Д.

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Уважаемый  Патита Павана прабху.
Когда я начал активно практиковать сознание Кришны у меня начал очень часто проявляться феномен "дежавю", можете подсказать как это обьясняют Шастри?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Вот отрывок из беседы со Шрилой Прабхупадой:

Хаягрива дас: Иногда люди утверждают, что испытывают "дежавю"*. Им кажется, что они уже  были в этом месте перед тем, как совершить тот же поступок. Это убедило Ницше в правоте его  доктрины вечной повторяемости. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Просто люди хотят оказаться в той же атмосфере. Это результат майи. 

*deja vu (франц.) -буквально "уже виденное".

----------

